

EA Joins the Sony EULA bandwagon - fomojola
http://www.ngohq.com/news/20584-eas-new-user-agreement-bans-lawsuits.html

======
yason
The legality is not even the point; the point is to weed out as many people as
easily as possible from even trying to sue.

If there's the slightest doubt as for whether you can even sue you'll be
fighting on two fronts: first against the question of whether your lawsuit
might be void and then the issue you're suing for itself.

Lawsuits are PITA and lawsuits for the sake of just suing are doubly so.
Everybody knows it. It's just logical to try to scare people off unless you
subscribe to the school that tries to minimize legal hassle by not giving too
many reasons for people to sue you. But still some assholes will if you
operate in litigious cultures.

------
hugh3
Has the legality of these sorts of things ever been tested? I can easily
imagine that the courts wouldn't actually stand for the idea that someone can
throw away their right to sue by clicking on the bottom of a thirty-page ALL
CAPS agreement.

I'm not even sure whether someone can waive their right to sue by signing a
single sheet of paper labelled "Waiver of right to sue".

~~~
sp332
It's not a waiver of a right to sue, or any disclaimer of liability. It's an
agreement not to be in a class action lawsuit. Some of them can also force you
to use an independent arbiter instead of suing. But wither way, they can still
be held accountable.

~~~
throwaway32
Forced arbitration clauses, with an arbiter of the companies choosing, are in
no way "holding them accountable". They are pretty much the definition of an
unjust kangaroo court.

------
LeafStorm
Of course, the real question is: is this legal? Not just in the sense of
whether EULAs in general are enforceable, but whether one can really give up
their right to sue with a clickthrough.

------
swaits
Stopped reading as soon as I hit "civil rights"; the second sentence.

